# Mac OS X Leopard Licensing??



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

So if I buy Mac OS X does it come with the disk and the license?? I know macs don't have product keys, COA or activations like microsoft so if its just a disk then why is it so expensive?? can't I just borrow one from my friend? although its illegal that way.

So what im pretty much saying is: is there any sort of serial number to keep track of what disk is installed on a certain mac?? CONFUSED???


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why should a lack of a serial key make the price go down? It's still cheaper than Windows. To be legal you need to own the disk and have the paper lience.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

As sinc said, serial numbers don't have anything to do with price. The license is just a legal agreement between who made the software and who is using the software. With proprietary software, there is a price involved since designing large programs is fairly complex. How is $120 expensive? That's a full license for Mac OS X. An OEM license (with more restrictions than a full license) of Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit costs $175 on NewEgg. Why Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit? That's the most fully featured version of Windows available with non-OEM licensing. The full license happens to cost around $277.

How much do you think it's worth? Remember that there are many highly skilled software engineers working most likely 40 hours/week on Mac OS X.


----------



## Link2057 (Aug 23, 2006)

shuuhen said:


> As sinc said, serial numbers don't have anything to do with price. The license is just a legal agreement between who made the software and who is using the software. With proprietary software, there is a price involved since designing large programs is fairly complex. How is $120 expensive? That's a full license for Mac OS X. An OEM license (with more restrictions than a full license) of Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit costs $175 on NewEgg. Why Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit? That's the most fully featured version of Windows available with non-OEM licensing. The full license happens to cost around $277.
> 
> How much do you think it's worth? Remember that there are many highly skilled software engineers working most likely 40 hours/week on Mac OS X.


let me re-word what im trying to say. all I was wonder if it comes with a license, a paper license or anything that shows that the copy is mine. The disk is worthless, its the license or proof of ownership is what I care about, a lot like the microsoft COA. like microsoft the disk is only 30 bucks and the disk is nothing without the license. the price is fair for what they ask, all im saying is how does apple keep it straight it they are selling only a disk with no license??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

A retail copy of OS X comes with a paper license as you poof of ownership.


----------



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I dont think link !! they are getting your point what you want to say. You are absolutely right. This is very expensive to buy just a CD for $130.00. I dont know what;s so hard to understand in your question. In windows if you dont have cd but u have your product key sticker with you. You can install windows with any windows cd ..it does't matter if its your original cd, u borrowed from someone or u made a copy for urself. All you need is genuine product key and your installation will be considered genuine if you are using it on only one PC 
We dont have that option in Mac which is so stupid. Wjhat if we got scratch on cd or we loose cd unfortuanaltely. it means we need to buy another one if we want to resinstall for some reason. That does't make any sense to me to pay twice to make it genuine.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, if you have the paper that came with the retail disk, you can get another disk. Also by owning a Mac, you also are allowed to have a copy of whatever OS version came on it new. If you take the Mac to an Apple store because you don't have the disks and need to install the OS, they will install the OS on it for you, but it will be the version that that it came with.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

The reason it's like that is because Apple doesn't care what version of mac you have, they don't make money by selling Leopard, or Tiger, or Cheetah, they make the real money by selling computers, and especially RAM... 

SO the reason there is no serial number, is because if you call in for technical support, the first thing they ask you is what is you're serial number.. correct? I would know, but anyway, they track your computer by it's HARDWARE serial number, not by it's software


----------



## seantobin5 (Jun 2, 2008)

if you buy the family pack, you can put it on up to five computers. if you buy the single version, you can put it on 1 computer.


----------

